# New Calves, Feeding?



## larryj57 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning all,
I bought 6 Jersey/Holstien cross calves last week, this is my first time in the cattle business so I'm looking for advice. The man i got them from said they were a week old but I'm thinking they were more like 3 days at the most. All are lively and engeritic so far. the question is there has been two mornings when 2 of the calves wouldn't take their bottle, not even touch them. the other 4 , suck the bottom out in a short time. it was 2 different calves each time. they both drank good at the evening feeding, should i worry about this?

The calves are being fed by hanging bottles on bottle racks, no problem with that so far, I am also trying to train them to tie while they are being fed, again having good luck with that.I have 5 Bull calves and 1 hefier, at what age should I band the bulls?

And last of all what would be a good price for these type calves at 3 days old? I think I got a good deal being as they are going to be 2 weeks old tomorrow and they are all still alive.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 30, 2012)

First of all, Jersey cross calves are not in high demand.  Many bring less than $50/head around here, while beef cross calves will bring upwards of $250/head.

Sounds like you got some good ones if you haven't had any health/scours problems yet.  One of the biggest things that I have experienced is that very young calves are best kept on the hungry order for the first week or so.  Overfeeding is one of the biggest causes of scours.  It can even cause pneumonia if the calf overeats and aspirates some of the milk.  When I used to raise calves on bottles, I quickly learned that cutting their rations by 20 - 25% for the first week and gradually increasing to the recommended rate was far better than getting a scours outbreak and treating that for several days/weeks, and possibly losing a calf or two.

Be sure to use a high quality milk replacer, and get them started on hay and starter as soon as possible.

As to banding, it can be done as soon as the testes have descended into the scrotum.  Personally, I don't like to band.  I prefer to pinch them or cut them, but whatever works for you.

Good luck!


----------



## larryj57 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, as I said this is my first rodeo with cattle, I've had good luck with goats and poultry but you how it is with a new thing. I'm hoping to put 2 in the freezer and sell the rest to recoup my expenses. I have plenty of pasture and a good supply of Hay. I've seen 10 month old calves sell for upwards of $800  around here and $1000 for the beef breeds.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 30, 2012)

Around here, the dairy's sell their bull calves for $25.00.  They don't sell their heifers.  Congratulations on your new herd.  They are a lot of fun!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 30, 2012)

Holstein bull calves from the decent diary farmers sell for around 75.  There are many however that just throw them in a pen and if they live long enough, the go to the sale the next day.  :/


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Holstein bull calves from the decent diary farmers sell for around 75.  There are many however that just throw them in a pen and if they live long enough, the go to the sale the next day.  :/


Its brutal eh
Like jhm we always pinch - works great - see if someone local will do it for you


----------



## larryj57 (Oct 30, 2012)

All the Calves had a full bottle this morning, sometimes there is 1 or 2 who don't seem interested at all. Should I force feed or wait until the next feeding? I'm feeeding 2 quarts twice a day.


----------



## she-earl (Oct 30, 2012)

We feed our holstein calves 2 quarts twice a day.  If your are crossbred with Jersey's, they may be smaller.  How much do you think they weigh?  If they are 80-85 pound, they would OK with 3 pints twice a day.  I agree with jhm that it is better to not over feed them milk replacer and risk scours.  Put calf starter feed in front of them so if they want more to eat they can start to eat that.  You might want to wait a little bit before introducing new things, - tieing, banding, etc. until they are started good at your place.  Any adjustment on a young calf can cause stress and affecting their immune system.  If possible, I like to spread vaccines, moving, etc. two weeks apart.


----------



## Cricket (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't force feed if they've just missed one or two feedings.  Seems like where I work, the calves that skip a bottle once in a while are the ones that don't tend to get scours.  (It might be a Jersey thing!).


----------



## larryj57 (Oct 31, 2012)

all 6 calves took a full 2 quart bottle this morning and are starting to mouth the hay. I saw 2 of them licking at the calf starter I put out for them. I have seen the same type calves on craiglsit here starting at $70 dollars for 3 day olds and up to $200 for 3 week olds. I think I got  a good Deal.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 31, 2012)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> all 6 calves took a full 2 quart bottle this morning and are starting to mouth the hay. I saw 2 of them licking at the calf starter I put out for them. I have seen the same type calves on craiglsit here starting at $70 dollars for 3 day olds and up to $200 for 3 week olds. I think I got  a good Deal.


Don't know what you paid for them.  But of course every area seems to be a bit different in pricing.  As long as you are happy with the deal you got, that is really all that matters. Glad to hear that they are eating well.  The first few weeks seem to be the roughest.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 1, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> larryj57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At what age would you suggest turning these bulls into steers? I"m thinking at about 1 month old, that way they are strong enough to take the banding I'm planning on using. it works well on my goats so I'm familar with the procedure. if i can figure out the picture posting I'll try and get some phots up here and then i can get a better idea for all the experts here, on what I'm working with. 

Thank God for this forum, I'm always turning to the folks who have done this before me and no one has ever said how dumb can you be, which is how I feel a lot of times.SO thanks everyone.


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope the picture shows up


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok trying again wuith the pictures that is


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 1, 2012)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did ours when they were about 3 months old.  Unfortunately, being first timers, a teste slid back up inside on both and we only got one.  Then we had to have the vet come out at about 6 months and do surgery.    Live and learn.  So next time...we will wait until they are a bit older and make sure, double check, double - double check that they are both there.  Although, we really though we had them both the first time.  

Sounds like you have experience though and it shouldn't be a problem.  

We are all still learning, even those who have years of experience.  So no dumb questions here.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I would band them as soon as both nuggets are down and can be gripped easily.  If you wait too long, its really easy to have one "slip" leaving you with only one in the band.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I would band them as soon as both nuggets are down and can be gripped easily.  If you wait too long, its really easy to have one "slip" leaving you with only one in the band.


So maybe next time we'll do ours earlier instead of later.    Thanks rtg


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I would band them as soon as both nuggets are down and can be gripped easily.  If you wait too long, its really easy to have one "slip" leaving you with only one in the band.


I've decided to do all 5 bulss at 1 month old, I'd thought about satggering them a few days at a time so i could observe their behavior and well being,Then i decided it is easier to look after a group rather than the ones and twos.


----------



## boothcreek (Nov 2, 2012)

We band ours within the first 24-48 hrs. Cause after that we cannot get our hands on them again until 18 months later when they get the bullet. 
Knock on wood, I have never missed or had a teste slip yet in 8 yrs doing them that young(I have butchered all our steers personally so I know that 100%).

I find once they get older(and stronger) its a heck of a lot harder to pin them and hold them still long enough to do it well and double check. A friend use to get 2 month old holstein steers and they band them just before sending them home with her and they seriously always missed one or sometimes both..... Then one time I tried and it was haaaard, I rather deal with the little ones


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 27, 2012)

ok the calves are 6 weeks old,all the bulls have been banded,I double checked to be sure both nuggets were below the band, I took the bottles away yesterday as all calves were eating grass,hay and calf starter really well, did I take the bottles away too soon? Everyone looks well and happy. I really can't tell if they have grown in the past 2 weeks as I see them everyday.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 27, 2012)

Are they drinking water out of a bucket?  I don't wean mine 'til they're 2 months and am sure they're drinking water.


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, they are all drinking water from a bucket, eating hay from the hay rack, eating grain from the feed pans, grazing grass from the pasture and chewing cud while at rest. they seem to be doing fine. how much do you think they should weigh at this point and what is a good way to estimate their weight?


----------



## Cricket (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a clue on what they 'should' weigh--if  they look happy and healthy, that's good enough for me.  When I do have to guesstimate, I use a dairy weight tape.  They have a place for Jersey, Holstein, and Guernsey.  If I had crosses like yours, I'd probably use the Guernsey section.  My steer that is J/H cross, I go by the Holstein, as that's whom he mostly looks like.  My boss suggested adding some weight for steers, as they tend to weigh more than heifers (thicker neck).  I've only had a weight concern once, last year when I was medicating for coccidiosis.

My steer is going to be 18 months tomorrow--I'm going to try taping him, then post the butchered weight when I get that info back.  The guy is coming Sunday.

Sounds like you're having really good luck with your calves--good to hear!


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 2, 2012)

From the pictures you posted, they look jersey to me. Not much Holstein. When I do bottle calves I try to get them off the bottle as soon as possible. I give them milk replacer until they are 6-8 weeks old in a bucket. The sooner you can get them to eating feed and not taking milk replacer, the more profitable they will be.


----------



## kenfromMaine (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi
I have raised prob 20 to 25 day old Jerseys over the past 3 or 4 years, this is just my opinion nothing more but it has worked fairly well for me.

First thing I do is separate them so they can not touch each other. one gets sick they all get sick.

Second, I usually give any I get from an auction a shot of penicillin 

Third and I think is one of the most important is Never over feed them, a hungry calf is a healthy calf. Keep some grain in front of them with hay and water. They are usually very curious and the quicker you can get their bellies working the better off you are.  I have and do take small hands of grain and "put" it in their mouths so they start chewing.

Fourth, lots of nice clean bedding and no drafts, but plenty of air flow. Check them often my experience with them is they can go downhill very fast.  If its raining make sure they are inside. Cold nights or days I have put coats on them.

Fifth and this is usually hard with kids, but alot of people will let them suck their fingers (think its cute) and then go to the next calf and let him , this is where number one comes in. 

Prices on them I have paid up to $20 each most are under $10 and often when I go to a farm to get what starts out as a couple the farmer will make me take whatever he has sometimes up to 6 or 8, Jersey in my opinion are some of the best meat I have ever had, but they are slow growing, tend to have the "little man" syndrome and a lot of folks wont pay what you have in them for slaughter. 
I have three in my field now Holstein/Jersey  crosses that I am raising for my kids and my family. 
They are definitely some of the cutest babies. Oh and banding them I usually wait till 4 to 6 months that way they are well started and I dont put any undue stress on them.

Resale is always better around here in the spring when the grass starts turning, everyone wants a "cow" to raise. so yours will be 6 months old or so and I would try get at least $250 to $275 each in the spring maybe more if prices keep going up. I figure the calf cost plus a 100ish for milk replacer and 25 or so for grain to get them going.  I now that prices for calfs here in Maine has gone way up.  I have kept my death loss to around 5 percent which is very good for bottle calfs the average I think is they figure 20 per cent 

Oh and one other thing I have noticed more with Jersey calfs is that when they are 14 to 21 days old that is a critical time on management with them, thats when they just up and die for no good reason. Again this is just my experiences and opinions.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 3, 2012)

I heartily agree with Ken that a hungry calf is better off than one that has been overfed.  Calves are ALWAYS ready for more milk replacer, and many newcomers to calf raising feel that they are underfed when the calf aggressively tries to suck another calf or the person who feeds them.  In reality, they are not actually hungry.  They just have not had their sucking reflex satisfied, and that is why they appear famished.  When a calf is sucking a cow, they take much longer to get their required amount of milk, and they often get tired out and quit sucking.  When being bottle fed, they get their 2 quarts quickly, and they are still ready to suck some more.  This leads their caretakers to think that they are still very hungry, and they often give them more.  When you give a calf more than their stomachs can handle, they often aspirate (inhale into their lungs) some milk, and this can cause pneumonia.  If the pneumonia doesn't get them, their digestive systems are overloaded, and they get scours.  Neither option is good, and can quickly cause deaths.

For you newcomers to calves, my advice is to keep them a bit hungry.  You  and your calves will be far better off.  Good luck!


----------



## larryj57 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks JHM and Ken for the good advice, I seemed to have followed your plan pretty well. I took the Bottles away at 6 weeks which I first thought was a little early but, all 6 calves are eating hay, grain and grazing very well. I haven't noticed a lot of weight gain but they are all building frame right now, I've noticed they are taller and longer. I se them everday so when someone else points out their growth then I notice.

I agree as to the Jersey Breed, i don't see Holstein at all and the one heifer calf is defintely Jersey, allready getting the dark coloring around the eyes and muzzle. 

Thanks again for the advice. if i get time i'll post newer pictures later today and you can tell me if you see any growth


----------



## larryj57 (Dec 4, 2012)

]




Trying with pictures


----------



## herdsman (Dec 4, 2012)

if there wanting it in the evening then they are fine, its just like people some of us eat breakfast some dont.


----------



## Hummingbird Acres (Mar 28, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> First of all, Jersey cross calves are not in high demand.  Many bring less than $50/head around here, while beef cross calves will bring upwards of $250/head.
> 
> Sounds like you got some good ones if you haven't had any health/scours problems yet.  One of the biggest things that I have experienced is that very young calves are best kept on the hungry order for the first week or so.  Overfeeding is one of the biggest causes of scours.  It can even cause pneumonia if the calf overeats and aspirates some of the milk.  When I used to raise calves on bottles, I quickly learned that cutting their rations by 20 - 25% for the first week and gradually increasing to the recommended rate was far better than getting a scours outbreak and treating that for several days/weeks, and possibly losing a calf or two.
> 
> ...


We also got some Jersey calves and we are fighting scours.  The vet told us to only feed 1.5 quarts twice a day and put an egg in it.  Also gave each one a shot of antibiotic.  Three days later we are still having problems and one was down this am.  Vet gave us more antibiotic and said to tube the down calf.  We did but I am thinking like you are that we should maybe hold a feeding and give electrolytes.  
I have another question.  We have goats also.  The calves are housed separate, but could the goats get the scours from us going back and forth?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Unless your goats are on milk, they are safe.  Baby goats that are drinking only milk would be a different story.


----------



## Hummingbird Acres (Mar 28, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Unless your goats are on milk, they are safe.  Baby goats that are drinking only milk would be a different story.


Do you mean on the mother or if they are on replacer?  All of our babies are nursing their moms.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Most likely they are safe, since they are nursing their mothers, and I would assume that you don't handle the teats of the mothers without washing/disinfecting your hands after working with the calves.  I would watch out for crypto and coccidiosis in both species.  Crypto is especially nasty to eradicate in young animals, and humans can become infected.  It is a parasite that spreads readily from species to species, and is often picked up in sale barns.


----------



## larryj57 (Sep 30, 2013)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2966_img_6272.jpg
> 
> I hope the picture shows up


ok the calves are almost a year old here they are


----------

